# east g-bay



## topwater kid (Dec 14, 2006)

yesterday evening we were fishing south shore line of e bay andsaw wild feral hogs on the shoreline. any body else seen them before also is legal to shoot them on the shoreline.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

only if you have the bbq pit with you .. did you go fishing or hunting..


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

There is no closed season on hogs, but I would think you would need the landowners permission to shoot them.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I have seen them all the time in East Bay up and down the Trinity. I carry my .40 on me just incase now, last time I was out there I had got the boat stuck, one charged me while I was trying to push her off the mud. I left my chest waders stuck in the mud as I frantically climbed into the boat... What an experience lol... Trying to go up over the side of boat only to be held down by knee high mud, the shoulder straps of your waders and you see your shotgun just out of reach on the other side of the boat...


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

topwater kid said:


> \also is legal to shoot them on the shoreline.


Just get some heavy gear with a really big treble hook and drag em in the water.


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

took a guy wading for the first time in east bay and we saw some sharks. He ran to the shoreline only to be greeted by a giant wild hog!!! Talk about a rock and a hard place!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Sam521 said:


> took a guy wading for the first time in east bay and we saw some sharks. He ran to the shoreline only to be greeted by a giant wild hog!!! Talk about a rock and a hard place!


Just got a really funny visual of that, thanks for the laugh!


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

I'd take the hog...lol


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

saw 2 coyotes on pelican isl last week....pretty cool


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

To give answer to hogs alone shoreline.

You must get landerowner permission before you hunt them(most owners will give okay-also depend on county you in). Second...YOU CAN"T HUNT them while in your boat on the water-that is illegal! I nad jermerey(another 2cooler-fourjoutfitters) was fishinga the Trinity bay and came across (2) black one and watched them feed down the shore line and back into the marsh grass out of sight.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*pig pens*

I guess someone else disovered the pig pens.
AKA Hog Pens.....

Aslo watch out for the rattlesankes!!!!!!


----------



## jumpingdorado (Jul 30, 2007)

saw a bobcat on the south shoreline last summer


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

topwater kid said:


> yesterday evening we were fishing south shore line of e bay andsaw wild feral hogs on the shoreline. any body else seen them before also is legal to shoot them on the shoreline.


yes, have seen a HUGE hog down by fat rat pass. we were wading west, looked up and he was just standing there looking at us.

someone said you couldn't shoot them from your boat. i was thinking that you could, in fact, shoot from your boat...just not while motoring. but, i'm not a hunter so i could be "ignunt" on that...


----------



## topwater kid (Dec 14, 2006)

*hogs*

who would you contact, I thought the state owned the land. I thought it was pretty cool to see them out there, just not real sure on how they got out there. I have been fishing the south shore line of eastbay a long time and thats the first time ive seen them or heard them.


----------



## ar_mcadams (May 21, 2004)

I asume you are seeing the hogs on the east end of the south shore line of east bay?

I bet there is a bunch of them between High Island and Sea Rim Park. Sure would be fun to hunt them.


----------



## ar_mcadams (May 21, 2004)

BlueWave86 said:


> saw 2 coyotes on pelican isl last week....pretty cool


I wonder how a yote would get on Pelican Island? And dont say it hitched a ride on a tug boat.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

IMO I'd think the land owner would have no problem with you harvesting a few farrow hogs off the land, although I can't speak for him or her. In west, this one time at band camp, I "heard" a friend took some serious nylon cord ie. parachute cord for army surplus and tied on a giant treble hook with an apple. It was effective. I've heard once they're in the water they're no problem. Take a pistol though just incase you run into some south american pirates. 

disclaimer: don't try this at home or away form home.


----------



## Amstel (Dec 19, 2006)

I love this forum. Heard about hogs, coyotes, sharks and bobcats. We need to add the rattlesnakes to make it complete, unless somebody has a good story about otters chasing people too. lol


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

I believe that you can shoot out of your boat if the motor is not running. Best to have it trimmed up out of the water.

You can take them in the intertidal zone without the land owners permission, but courtesy would suggest otherwise.


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

Amstel said:


> I love this forum. Heard about hogs, coyotes, sharks and bobcats. We need to add the rattlesnakes to make it complete, unless somebody has a good story about otters chasing people too. lol


YESTERDAY GIRLFRIEND GOT ATTACKED BY A GOOSE AT ARMAND BAYOU


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

I've seen them near sieverts cut on the spoil bank of the icw, who owns that land?


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

I believe that the State owns that land.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

You mean these hogs? 

Surprised the heck out of me one day when I was in my kayak along the S shoreline. I heard all this crunching and figured out they were eating land crabs and snails.


----------



## fshrmn05 (Apr 8, 2008)

I say next time we are out there you try and snag one with your topwater


----------



## TexasTiger (Mar 24, 2008)

Not terribly familiar with the area, but you should check TPWD for type II land. If you've got that license (about $40, I think) then they're all yours. You can even shoot them from the boat as long as all motors are off.


----------



## texasrhino (Feb 16, 2006)

I know a guy that trapped some hogs on Pelican Island last year. And there are tons of them in Matagorda.


----------



## Champion22 (Jan 18, 2008)

TexasTiger said:


> Not terribly familiar with the area, but you should check TPWD for type II land. If you've got that license (about $40, I think) then they're all yours. You can even shoot them from the boat as long as all motors are off.


And boat isn't moving...meaning you can't cruise the bank--see them--kill the motor and shot while drifting to a halt. We looked into shooting ducks on Lake Fork years back and talked to a game warden about the fine details of shooting out of a boat. And trolling motor counts as a motor so pick it up as well.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice looking hogs!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Poaching and potlicking... 2 of my favorate topics!!!!


----------



## topwater kid (Dec 14, 2006)

fisherman 5, 

I'LL bust out the 130 penn international 2 speed with cable attach one of those big topwaters you use for tuna and put the stand up belt on and catch them hogs that way . I wonder what a blowup from them hogs look like. he he he !!!!


----------



## topwater kid (Dec 14, 2006)

I wouldnt waste a good spook or skitterwalk on one of those nasty things!!!I'll save them for all those big girls im catching!!!


----------



## dl1068 (May 8, 2006)

Came up on a coyote swimming across the icw last year. Poor fella was about to have a heart attack!


----------



## fshrmn05 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm gonna let you get away with the last comment twk, but its on next time. Better bask in your glory, Im taking all $30 next trip


----------



## topwater kid (Dec 14, 2006)

I will gladly pay for the most fish but i always own the rights to big fish.


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey topwater kid and fshrmn05,

Ya'll talk a good game when daddy is working. You know when I get home who will be the real money winner. I had to give ya'll a break from the ***** whipping I have been putting on you. hehe......


----------



## fshrmn05 (Apr 8, 2008)

enjoy it while you can, every DOG has his day, you just happened to have a weeks worth of days. I gladly accept my Whoopin, u better wear padded shorts for yours cause its gonna hurt


----------



## topwater kid (Dec 14, 2006)

Amen, brother its goin to be on like donkey kong when you get back I have a new secret weapon . you know anybody that wants to buy a black ss jr !!!! he he he he


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Sabotage!!!!!*

Sabotage is all I am going to say........When you can't beat them take all their lures.......All's fair in luv and war huh? hehe


topwater kid said:


> Amen, brother its goin to be on like donkey kong when you get back I have a new secret weapon . you know anybody that wants to buy a black ss jr !!!! he he he he


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Goat Island*

The feral hogs, coyote, otter, rattlesnakes and hugh hornets nest, the size of basketballs all occupy that spit of land between the ICW and East Bay. I know some of the owners of that deeded land. Most is owned by private individuals. Most of the land from the new Bolivar Middle School on the hiway in Crystal Beach east to the Stingaree Restaurant is owned by my neighbor. He spends a lot of time with his feral hogs, feeding them and hunting them for food for his family and friends. He might object to your being on his land without permission. Some of the land is for sale thru agents in the area. Just to let everyone know that some of the land is privately owned. No offense to any one on this thread.


----------



## topwater kid (Dec 14, 2006)

I was just surprised to see those critters on such a small piece of land, I guess I'm not surprised to see those hogs out there since they are everywhere now days. Makes you a little nervous wading the shallows or going to the bank to take a leak.


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Icw*

I know that people own or lease the land between the ICW and the highway. Just wondering how someone can own the skinny strip of land between the ICW and East Bay. I cannot see how anyone but the state can own the rights to that land. As far as being out there on "his" land.......we were in waist deep water when we saw these hogs. Topwater Kid, I will call the TPWD office Monday and talk to them to find out what the deal is. Will post the results of the finding tomorrow. Not jumping on you dpeterson, just hard to believe that an individual can own that particular strip of land. 


dpeterson said:


> The feral hogs, coyote, otter, rattlesnakes and hugh hornets nest, the size of basketballs all occupy that spit of land between the ICW and East Bay. I know some of the owners of that deeded land. Most is owned by private individuals. Most of the land from the new Bolivar Middle School on the hiway in Crystal Beach east to the Stingaree Restaurant is owned by my neighbor. He spends a lot of time with his feral hogs, feeding them and hunting them for food for his family and friends. He might object to your being on his land without permission. Some of the land is for sale thru agents in the area. Just to let everyone know that some of the land is privately owned. No offense to any one on this thread.


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

*City Boys and Country Boys...chuckle!!*

One can certainly tell the difference between those that have grown up and lived in the East Texas Woods and those that have visited same!! In high school at age 16+ we bow hunted nutria rats on Dam "B"(AKA Steinhagen Lake)...till we found the wild(feral)hogs....the dogs would hunt them as well...and they would cut up a dog that got them cornered, but never "charge" a human...even a sow with piglets will only grunt and come at you a little... only if you get too close(less than 6')....crawled in the hollows and runs that the hogs make through the briars many a time to make them come out when the dogs had them at bay...except for the time one came out my run between my legs...but he didn't stop to mess with me...was interested in leaving the country, as most are when they see danger...i.e. MAN.....!! In this day and time I have seen folks advertising "Wild Hog Hunts"....so would suggest that you research your spot prior to actively hunting it....Texas Type II lands might be the ticket...have noticed that feral hogs are available on my map of spots to hunt here and there! Feral hogs also are highly destructive to equipment like deer feeders...and to the land itself where some corn crops are being raised, so there might also be an area to research...farmers who might want some help...know some that trap hogs in huge iron cages, but they use the meat themselves...guy outside of Woodville used to have signs up all over...saying he would buy live feral hogs to send to Japan for low fat meat....Happy BSing.....JT from Baytown(formerly raised/lived in Jasper/Sam Rayburn..Deep East Texas Woods!!):slimer: "Rather be fishing"!!!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

There are all kinds of criiters just waiting to show there face to us fisherman. Long story short!

Mother nature called (coffee kicked in) so I decided to pull over in a nice comfortable looking spot.Pulled the boat up to the bank and then chucked my 5 gal bucket and Charmin up in the high grass. Up came this booger! It seemed he didn't want to be nowhere around me.lol


----------



## bebob25 (Mar 6, 2006)

The skinny strip is all privately owned. Some belonging to me. Thanks


----------



## fshrmn05 (Apr 8, 2008)

with that being said, what exactly do you do with your piece of land then. Seems like a waste and if this is the case and it is all private land then some folks need to learn how to clean up. Maybe they all use them for dumping grounds!


----------



## topwater kid (Dec 14, 2006)

I think that I am going to lay claim to a piece of property over there. that being said , I want everybody to show up with shot guns, rifles and bows and take every hog, snake, rabbit, rat, etc. off my new land!!!!! he he he


----------



## topwater kid (Dec 14, 2006)

*bebob 25*

You think that some of us city folks could put us up a topless bar establishment on your piece of property, since thats how us cityfolks roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!he he he he


----------



## topwater kid (Dec 14, 2006)

we could call it the skinny stripper. lol just kidding


----------



## bebob25 (Mar 6, 2006)

Since you asked, its kept private for a reason. A little rougher territory for most. But if you want a tour of the property my 8 yr old will be happy to guide you. Show you the dangers and keep you from getting ate by an alligator or worse, bit by a cotton mouth. Oh, dont wear your $200.00 pair of waders cause its hard to get them off when your sinking in dredge silt from ICW. I'll make sure he gives you a discount price cause its an introductory fee to keep you city folks coming back.


----------



## topwater kid (Dec 14, 2006)

Beebo 25, I am sure your 8 year old son is a great guide on your little piece of heaven. but if he can't put me on 8 lb + trout than I don't need him, no disrespect to your little guy, i have already caught all the 4 - 7.5 lb trout off your little piece of land. Oh and since you call me cityfolk, i can assure you that i have more country in my left testicle than most!!!!!!!!!! Yall city boys are way too sensitive !!!


----------

